# VFD for my mill



## jbobb1 (Sep 14, 2021)

After doing a vfd conversion on my lathe, I'm wanting to do the same with my mill, which I'm still using a phase converter. Because it's all but impossible to find the Hitachi WJ200-022sf (which is what I used on my lathe), I'm up for some opinions on a alternative. Thanks.


----------



## machPete99 (Sep 14, 2021)

It looks like they might be available at wolfautomation.com.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 14, 2021)

I thought so too, until I ordered one and got the unwanted email saying they were out of stock.
Found a used one on eBay, but I'm not too comfortable making an offer. They want 300.00 obo. No returns also.


----------



## mksj (Sep 14, 2021)

If you want to do a simple setup and do not need fast braking then I would suggest the Teco L510 VFD's. Very easy to setup and and less expensive then the WJ200. They have some degree of braking but do not support an external braking resistor needed for fast stops. They also have a detachable keypad if you buy an extension cable. I typically recommend 3 wire control with momentary buttons for stop and run, and a sustained FOR (no connection) or Reverse (connects to the 3rd input). Also Automation Direct has some the GS20 series which are easy to setup. If you have a question on parameters, I can give you a hand.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you! I'll probably be asking questions. 
I was actually looking at the GS20 as an option. Is using the existing FOR/REV switch on my mill something I could do?
Fortunately, my mill is variable speed, so I don't need to use to many of the features. Or should I be using them?


----------



## mksj (Sep 14, 2021)

If you have a mechanical vari-speed then it is best using that, vs the VFD speed control. You can use the existing FOR/REV, but often the contacts if previously used will have too high a contact resistance from arching,. A replacement switch is inexpensive with a center off position. You can program most VFD's so they will not start when powered up with a run control on. I just think it is safer and easier to use 3 wire control with momentary buttons. If tapping you can just flip the for/rev switch to change direction. 

Seems like they are out of most of the GS20's there is also the GS3 series, but I would suggest the Teco L510 as the least expensive non-generic model. Ironically the prices just keep climbing, the 3 Hp version use to be $180 and is now $280, but in stock at most vendors.





						Teco-Westinghouse, L510-203-H1-U, 3 HP, Variable Frequency Drive 230 Volt, 1 Phase Input, IP20,  at Dealers Industrial
					

Purchase Teco-Westinghouse, L510-203-H1-U, 3 HP, Variable Frequency Drive 230 Volt, 1 Phase Input, IP20,  from Dealers Industrial, formerly L510-203-H1-N




					dealerselectric.com


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 14, 2021)

I see the GS21-23PO is a stock item. They owe me a little bit of credit, so I'm wondering about this unit. I have a older G2 (I think the GS20's replaced these) that I've had for a while, but it's only 2 hp


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 14, 2021)

I really like the GS20 I got to run my mill (the exact model you mention).


----------



## mksj (Sep 14, 2021)

I did a recent lathe control system using the GS20, worked just fine and the programming software was very easy to use (did not use the keyboard, which seemed more difficult). Just load the software, connect the VFD (does not need to be powered) to your computer, and any changes you make immediately make the changes on the VFD. Always been very happy with Automation Direct's components, and addressing any issues or technical problems.


----------



## rabler (Sep 14, 2021)

FWIW, I would guess that the real-time microcontrollers in the VFDs are the same ones used by many automobile manufacturers, although obviously different software.   If not the same chips, at least competing for slots on the same assembly line.  The chip shortage is probably driving most VFD manufacturers to wait on manufacturing and raise price on existing inventory.


----------



## B2 (Sep 14, 2021)

https://www.wolfautomation.com/vfd-3hp-200v-single-phase/  Says they have them in stock.  Could just call them to find out.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 14, 2021)

I had one ordered, but got a email saying it was out of stock. 3-4 month lead time, maybe!


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 14, 2021)

GS21-23PO ordered!
Time to do some homework, and ask questions!


----------



## MikeInOr (Sep 15, 2021)

I also used a Hitachi WJ-200 on my lathe because I wanted more advanced controls.  I am also running my mill on a home brew RPC and will convert it to a VFD some day.  My mill already has a split phase two speed motor on it which is pretty handy so I am not in a huge rush to do so.

Besides the Hitachi's I also have Fuji, Allen Bradley, Yakasawa, Mitsubishi and a few Chinese imports.  For simple controls (forward, reverse, speed) I really can't tell the difference between the cheap Chinese VFD's and the brand name ones once they are installed.  The brand name ones DO usually come with MUCH better documentation and some, like the Hitachi's, can be programmed via USB and a Laptop.


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 15, 2021)

mksj said:


> I typically recommend 3 wire control with momentary buttons for stop and run, and a sustained FOR (no connection) or Reverse (connects to the 3rd input). Also Automation Direct has some the GS20 series which are easy to setup. If you have a question on parameters, I can give you a hand.


Anything you might have that would apply to my application would be much appreciated. All the info you've posted made my lathe conversion possible!


----------



## Ischgl99 (Sep 15, 2021)

I have an L510 installed on my mill and built a control pendant for it.  Something like that should work on the VFD you ordered as well.  It uses the three wire control method with a rocker switch for forward and reverse and a potentiometer for speed control.  I have a jog switch, but haven’t used it yet, so would probably eliminate that if I needed to build another one.


----------



## B2 (Sep 15, 2021)

Here is another try.  I do not know anything about this company but they say they have lots of the Hitachi VFD in stock.  They give a phone number.  






						3 HP Hitachi Variable Frequency Motor Drive WJ200-022SF-CP Variable Frequency Drive | Variable Frequency Drives | AC 3 Phase Motors | Electric Motors | www.surpluscenter.com
					

3 HP Hitachi Variable Frequency Motor Drive WJ200-022SF-CP Variable Frequency Drive, Variable Frequency Drives,  VARIABLE FREQUENCY 1PH TO 3PH ACHitachi,WJ200-022SF-CP,



					www.surpluscenter.com


----------



## mksj (Sep 15, 2021)

The Hitachi WJ200-022SF-*CP* are fanless/finless and made to be mounted with conductive heat transfer compound to a large metal plate/heat sink to dissipate the heat, they cannot be used in routine electrical cabinets without ancillary cooling systems. A few people who contacted me made the mistake in ordering this one and returned it.

Information sent on the GS20/21 which he purchased.


----------



## B2 (Sep 16, 2021)

@mksj 
Thanks.  Nice to know.   I did not see this difference as an option in the manual.   I wondered why it was less money.  However, that seems to be a big difference for just the heat sink and the fan.  Maybe there are other differences.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm finally getting back to this install and have already run into a snag. I tested the drive with just minimal programming using the drive keypad and everything seems to be working as it should. My issue is using the "3 wire control". When I program parameter 2.00 to either function 3 or 6, my push buttons aren't operating the drive at all. Am I missing a parameter that needs programed?


----------



## mksj (Apr 20, 2022)

I have no idea which VFD you are using and what you want to do, are the controls external momentary switches?


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 20, 2022)

mksj said:


> If you want to do a simple setup and do not need fast braking then I would suggest the Teco L510 VFD's. Very easy to setup and and less expensive then the WJ200. They have some degree of braking but do not support an external braking resistor needed for fast stops. They also have a detachable keypad if you buy an extension cable. I typically recommend 3 wire control with momentary buttons for stop and run, and a sustained FOR (no connection) or Reverse (connects to the 3rd input). Also Automation Direct has some the GS20 series which are easy to setup. If you have a question on parameters, I can give you a hand.





jbobb1 said:


> GS21-23PO ordered!
> Time to do some homework, and ask questions!



I have a momentary on and off switch along with a for/rev switch


----------



## mksj (Apr 20, 2022)

P02.00 = 3 Note that the 3 wire control, stop (NC) goes to DI3 not DI2 which is REV when activated.
P02.01-03 will not be programmable when P02.00 is not set to 0.

You need to specify the source of the controls and speed.
P00.20 is the frequency source = 02 External Analog input (Refer to P3.00)
P00.21 is the operator source = 01 External Terminals (Default is 0)


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 20, 2022)

I have my switches mounted and connected according to this diagram. P002.00 is set to 3
I had P00.21 set to 1 but I didn't see any change, so I put it back to default. I never changed P00.20
I found a small stupid mistake I had made in the past and forgotten about though. For some reason, I had moved the source/sink dip switch to PNP which screwed everything up. I'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## mksj (Apr 20, 2022)

I had programming issues when I first setup a GS21, I had to reset everything back to the factory default and then sequentially make the changes and test them at each step. Source/Sink should not have an effect unless you are using it to power a LED lamp or using logic diodes.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 20, 2022)

I think the Source/sink issue was because I was using the DCM terminal when the dip switch was in the PNP position.
This brings up another question though. I have a E-stop switch that I have inline on the lead going to DCM, which I'm assuming is correct. Will I need to change to source mode for it to illuminate?
And, I too have reset this thing several times and started from square one. I've pulled a few hairs out on this one!


----------



## mksj (Apr 20, 2022)

Using the DCM connection on the E-Stop will work with for sink. The connections are different if you use source as shown below and the E-Stop would be in the +24 line. On using the internal power supply for say a LED, I would use NPN mode, the LED would be connected between the +24V terminal and the DCM, you can run it through a separate switch block on the E-Stop if used as a power indicator for live controls. LED bulbs in the switches normally do not have a polarity and are for a specific voltage (AC or DC). I did a build with a GSM-21, I used their software to program it and as mentioned took a few tries before everything worked the way I wanted. Every time I change to another VFD, it is like starting over again.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 20, 2022)

OK, it looks like you got me back on track. Thanks, I really appreciate all the help. I'll report my outcome in a few days.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 21, 2022)

Everything works perfect! I found a really stupid mistake I made that, I'm too embarrassed to even mention, was causing ALL my issues!
Anyway, Thanks mksj for all the help. I would never have found my problem for who knows how long.


----------

